# Woman Paralyzed 12 Hours After Vaccine



## win231 (Apr 29, 2021)

https://www.wpxi.com/news/top-stori...searching-answers/ZSYTEX4H4FHKDFVSPGS3ILJZUI/


----------



## Pink Biz (Apr 29, 2021)

*Correlation or causation? Not known.*


----------



## Dana (Apr 29, 2021)

Pink Biz said:


> *Correlation or causation? Not known.*



Unfortunately that doesn't stop the doomsayers from peddling their gloom !!


----------



## Becky1951 (Apr 29, 2021)

Dana said:


> Unfortunately that doesn't stop the doomsayers from peddling their gloom !!


Its a news article. An event that happened, so reported. Nothing to do with so called doomsayers.


----------



## MarciKS (Apr 29, 2021)

It's a shame they can't make medications that don't have side effects and ones that everyone can take.


----------



## fmdog44 (Apr 29, 2021)

What is the point? Any?


----------



## fmdog44 (Apr 29, 2021)

MarciKS said:


> It's a shame they can't make medications that don't have side effects and ones that everyone can take.


Yes it is a shame we are not perfection in all it's glory yet we all fart.


----------



## John cycling (Apr 29, 2021)

Pink Biz said:


> Correlation or causation? Not known.



When people take poison and then get sick or die, well then they probably died from the poison.
People who deny this will readily blame millions of deaths on something that's never been proven to exist.
For example the virus, the basis for this pandemic, has never been isolated from uncontaminated genetic material,
which is a requirement to prove that a virus is real.  Yet that has never been done.  So of course there can be no valid test for it.

This is why free choice is important. 
People need to have the right to see the facts and then make up their own minds what to do.
People should never be coerced or bullied into doing things like having toxic injections that are known to contain harmful substances.


----------



## StarSong (Apr 30, 2021)

John cycling said:


> For example the virus, the basis for this pandemic, has never been isolated from uncontaminated genetic material,
> which is a requirement to prove that a virus is real. Yet that has never been done. So of course there can be no valid test for it


So you're suggesting this virus may not be real?


----------

